# FARM FACE BOOK PAGES



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey everyone! I know lots of folks have FB for themselves and their goats and have farm pages! Would love to know what yalls are!

Mine is :

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Bona-F ... 0380459792

Just started it so it needs a lot of work, what are yalls?


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

well i don't know how to post mine i get this in url box when i am on my facebook acct for tolers boers i have an account not just a fan page i looking for connections to reputible breeders as i steadily grow my herd.

here is this: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php? ... 2698845015


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

mine is:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Whisperi ... 2538958077

:clap: love facebook!!

I just "liked" your page bonefide!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is mine...and anyone here on TGS, is welcome to be added as a friend.. :thumb:

http://www.facebook.com/tothboergoats


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/North- ... 5167955428


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

have liked and added everyone who wasn't already liked 

www.facebook.com/rebelyellfarm


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Calico-Patch-Farm/120222764715308?ref=ts

I wish I could get 1 more like so we can get out of the sixties! We have had 60-something fans for a month. Please help!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Tori I was the 70th person!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

page https://www.facebook.com/#!/EndOfTheLineFarm

account https://www.facebook.com/staceyendofthelinefarm


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lil-Hill- ... 8838982937


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dollys-Ac ... 5999812643

Those of you with more "likes" than me....how do you do it?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Think I got you all and liked your pages! Love your pages - makes mine feel...lacking  
I'll get there, love to see all the pictures on FB - beautiful animals and farms yall!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...you will get there!! Took me awhile to get mine where I wanted it....your new goats are looking very happy with you too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

AlaskaBoers said:


> Tori I was the 70th person!


Thank you sooo much Katrina! I could hug you!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I share my farm page on my regular page to get more likes...that way friends and family can like and keep up with our farm. Some of my friends share my page too...so ask others to share you page to get more likes


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Rebek ... 8674511977

Here is mine!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is mine. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freedom-Star-Farm-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/121645621244265
I try and update it often. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz what I did to start out (and it was slow going the first couple months/year) I would go to the button that says "suggest to friends" and then basically Im asking them to like my page. 

Took me forever to get to 100 fans but after that it took off. I try to keep it updated so its interesting and people comment which draws attention.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's mine 

https://www.facebook.com/TwistedVinesFarm?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Boop https://www.facebook.com/ThreeHavensGoats?ref=hl


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my facebook page as well: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


www.walshkidsgoats.com


----------

